# The Official 3/16 - 3/17 Storm Discussion Thread



## kingslug (Mar 14, 2007)

Hell of a turn around for VT. Snow, lows down to 3 deg. I guess winter isn't done with them yet. And just in time for me to finaly get up there.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 14, 2007)

Glad to hear.  I'd rather ski firm groomed snow than nothing at all.


----------



## billski (Mar 14, 2007)

good.  I'd rather ski than paddle 
at least this time of year.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 14, 2007)

What time are you getting in on Saturday, Slug?


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 14, 2007)

That's some cold front, alright. Taking my one-day spring break and heading for MRG on Friday then K or Pico on Saturday. Old Man Winter ain't goin' nowhere without a fight!


----------



## Bumpsis (Mar 14, 2007)

This coming cold front will be a major challenge to groomers. Judging by conditions this past weekend, "firm" is a polite understatement. 
I think we'll be looking at major ice and death cookies. I just got a pair of new boots and I'm really itching to try them but I think I'll skip this weekend in favor of some other fun.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 14, 2007)

Hope it gets here soon....63 F in Rutland and 58 F in Montpelier.  Our "two month" ski season has come to an end :angry:  For now at least.


----------



## hammer (Mar 14, 2007)

Bumpsis said:


> This coming cold front will be a major challenge to groomers. Judging by conditions this past weekend, "firm" is a polite understatement.
> I think we'll be looking at major ice and death cookies. I just got a pair of new boots and I'm really itching to try them but I think I'll skip this weekend in favor of some other fun.


Tell me about it...I wonder if I should rent ice skates for when I go to Pats Peak this weekend.:wink:


----------



## Greg (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh no. The sky is falling crowd is back. This is par for the course in March, folks. It's a variable month.


----------



## hammer (Mar 14, 2007)

Greg said:


> Oh no. The sky is falling crowd is back. This is par for the course in March, folks. It's a variable month.


Some of us just like to complain...:razz:

Actually, weather in New England can be variable during any month, and even with the NCP I'll have better conditions than I had in January.  Just double-check my edges and I'll be all set.:smile:


----------



## Greg (Mar 14, 2007)

hammer said:


> Actually, weather in New England can be variable during any month, and even with the NCP I'll have better conditions than I had in January.  Just double-check my edges and I'll be all set.:smile:



I like this attitude better. :beer:


----------



## hammer (Mar 14, 2007)

Just checked out the latest weather forecasts...interesting.

Might need a storm speculation thread soon...


----------



## tcharron (Mar 14, 2007)

hammer said:


> Tell me about it...I wonder if I should rent ice skates for when I go to Pats Peak this weekend.:wink:



Pat's as Crunchy as Crotched?  Was hoping to hit it on Friday, but given current forecasts, prolly ain't gonna happen  Maybe Sunday..


----------



## nelsapbm (Mar 14, 2007)

It's been absolutely pooring off and on all day here in Burlington. Hope Montpelier is hangin' in there. 
Did I hear storm speculation?? Please tell me not Saturday. Flying to Tucson via JFK. Can't wait for some sun and warm weather! Don't worry, I'll go check out Mt.Lemmon


----------



## hammer (Mar 14, 2007)

nelsapbm said:


> It's been absolutely pooring off and on all day here in Burlington. Hope Montpelier is hangin' in there.
> Did I hear storm speculation?? Please tell me not Saturday. Flying to Tucson via JFK. Can't wait for some sun and warm weather! Don't worry, I'll go check out Mt.Lemmon


Doubt there's any skiing on Mt. Lemmon, but go up in any case for the views...:smile:


----------



## hammer (Mar 14, 2007)

tcharron said:


> Pat's as Crunchy as Crotched?  Was hoping to hit it on Friday, but given current forecasts, prolly ain't gonna happen  Maybe Sunday..


Unless some other family issue comes up, I'm definitely going Sunday...have passes to burn.

The only other family trip was back in January, before winter really arrived and the cover was very thin...still had a good time.  Can't imagine it will be all that bad.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 14, 2007)

I'll be skiing.


----------



## tcharron (Mar 14, 2007)

It's the 'Heavy Rain Thursday, Hi 46 degrees' that's got me worried.  I haven't seen any sort of projected snowfall amounts for Friday/Sat, have any been projected as of yet?


----------



## ski lover (Mar 14, 2007)

http://vortex.accuweather.com/adc2004/pub/includes/columns/margusity/2007/HenryNE031407.jpg
                    Click on the above link. Probably too soon to tell....but this map sure looks sweet!


----------



## tcharron (Mar 14, 2007)

ski lover said:


> http://vortex.accuweather.com/adc2004/pub/includes/columns/margusity/2007/HenryNE031407.jpg
> Click on the above link. Probably too soon to tell....but this map sure looks sweet!



*crosses tips, I MEAN, Umm, err, fingers*


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 14, 2007)

NOAA will be issuing a winter storm watch for Southern New England at 4pm.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 14, 2007)

NOAA just issued this statement:

*Winter Storm Watch*

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGENATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TAUNTON MA349 PM EDT WED MAR 14 2007...A DEVELOPING NOREASTER WILL BRING THE POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANTSNOW AND SLEET ACCUMULATIONS TO THE REGION LATE THURSDAY NIGHT AND FRIDAY...CTZ002-003-MAZ002>004-008>012-026-NHZ011-015-151000-/O.NEW.KBOX.WS.A.0004.070316T0600Z-070316T2200Z/HARTFORD CT-TOLLAND CT-WESTERN FRANKLIN MA-EASTERN FRANKLIN MA-NORTHERN WORCESTER MA-WESTERN HAMPSHIRE MA-WESTERN HAMPDEN MA-EASTERN HAMPSHIRE MA-EASTERN HAMPDEN MA-SOUTHERN WORCESTER MA-NORTHERN MIDDLESEX MA-CHESHIRE NH-WESTERN AND CENTRAL HILLSBOROUGH NH-INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...HARTFORD...WINDSOR LOCKS...UNION...VERNON...CHARLEMONT...GREENFIELD...ORANGE...BARRE...FITCHBURG...CHESTERFIELD...BLANDFORD...AMHERST...NORTHAMPTON...SPRINGFIELD...MILFORD...WORCESTER...AYER...JAFFREY...KEENE...PETERBOROUGH...WEARE349 PM EDT WED MAR 14 2007...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM LATE THURSDAY NIGHT THROUGHFRIDAY AFTERNOON...THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN TAUNTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORMWATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM LATE THURSDAY NIGHT THROUGHFRIDAY AFTERNOON. THIS INCLUDES SOUTHWEST NEW HAMPSHIRE...WESTERN ANDCENTRAL MASSACHUSETTS...AS WELL AS NORTHERN CONNECTICUT.THE POTENTIAL EXISTS FOR 6 OR MORE INCHES OF SNOW AND SLEETACCUMULATION LATE THURSDAY NIGHT INTO FRIDAY...WITH THE HIGHESTCONFIDENCE NORTH OF THE MASSACHUSETTS TURNPIKE.A STRONG COLD FRONT WILL BRING RAIN AND MUCH COLDER TEMPERATURES INTOTHE REGION ON THURSDAY. THE RAIN MAY TEMPORARILY COME TO AN END LATETHURSDAY AFTERNOON AND INTO PART OF THE NIGHT. THE RAIN MAY MIX WITHSLEET BEFORE THIS FIRST BATCH OF PRECIPITATION EXITS THE REGION.THE MAIN FOCUS WILL BE ON A DEVELOPING POWERFUL NOREASTER THAT ISEXPECTED TO TRACK UP THE NEW ENGLAND COAST FRIDAY INTO EARLY SATURDAY.SNOW WILL DEVELOP TOWARD DAYBREAK ON FRIDAY FROM SOUTH TO NORTH. THEMORNING RUSH HOUR LOOKS TO BE MESSY...PARTICULARLY ALONG AND SOUTHOF THE MASSACHUSETTS TURNPIKE. THE PRECIPITATION MAY HOLD OFF UNTILJUST AFTER DAYBREAK ACROSS FAR NORTHERN MASSACHUSETTS AND SOUTHERNNEW HAMPSHIRE. REGARDLESS...SNOW MAY FALL HEAVILY AT TIMES FRIDAYMORNING WHICH COULD BE MIXED WITH SLEET SOUTH OF THE MASSACHUSETTSTURNPIKE.AT THIS TIME...THE TRACK OF THE SYSTEM WILL PROBABLY ALLOW THE SNOWTO CHANGE TO SLEET FRIDAY AFTERNOON OR NIGHT.  THIS COULD HAPPENEARLIER SOUTH OF THE MASSACHUSETTS TURNPIKE. HOWEVER...THE POTENTIAL FOR6 OR MORE INCHES OF SNOW EXISTS BEFORE THE CHANGE OVER TO SLEET ANDPOSSIBLY EVEN SOME FREEZING RAIN LATE FRIDAY. THE HIGHEST CONFIDENCE FOR6 INCHES OR MORE OF SNOW IS TO THE NORTH OF THE MASSACHUSETTSTURNPIKE...WHERE A LONGER PERIOD OF SNOW IS EXPECTED BEFORE THECHANGE OVER TO SLEET.A WINTER STORM WATCH IS ISSUED FOR THE POTENTIAL OF ACCUMULATINGSNOW OF 6 OR MORE INCHES IN A 12 HOUR PERIOD OR 8 OR MORE INCHESIN A 24 HOUR PERIOD. ANYONE TRAVELING IN THE NEXT 24 TO 36 HOURSSHOULD MONITOR LATER FORECASTS AND BE PREPARED TO MODIFY TRAVELPLANS SHOULD WINTER WEATHER DEVELOP.$$


----------



## Zand (Mar 14, 2007)

I love it.

WINTER STORM WATCH
Currently: 71F, partly cloudy.

Looking like 4-8" north of the Mass Pike and outside 495, then 8" plus for northern VT.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 14, 2007)

It's 64F here at home and we made it up to 66F, but it seemed alot warmer in Bloomfield earlier today.

Nearly all of our snow is gone, except for north facing areas that still have alot of snowcover.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 14, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> What time are you getting in on Saturday, Slug?



Should be there by 5 or 6 pm. Figure on a 7 hour drive, 6 1/2 would be nice though.
PM sent.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 14, 2007)

This thing better drop more than 1 inch in northern VT. We have lost quite a lot of snow here in the valleys. Mtns are still looking pretty good but Burke closed down several trails today


----------



## tcharron (Mar 14, 2007)

from_the_NEK said:


> This thing better drop more than 1 inch in northern VT. We have lost quite a lot of snow here in the valleys. Mtns are still looking pretty good but Burke closed down several trails today



Wow, they lost enough to close trails?  DoH!

Ok, won't complain about crunchies in Southern NH anymore.


----------



## Zand (Mar 14, 2007)

*3/16-3/17 Storm Discussion Thread*

Storm is imminent now with Winter Storm Watches starting to fly. It's 70 degrees now, but tomorrow the cold front will come through with heavy rain and the cold air will follow. The Nor'Easter will track up the aforementioned cold front which should stall off the coast. There will almost be no transition time between the wet precip from the front and the wintry precip from the Nor'Easter in SNE. The storm will arrive in SNE around daybreak Friday with areas north of the Mass Pike and west of I-495 receiving all snow, areas south of that receiving a mix, and the southern and southeastern coasts getting mainly rain. The storm will continue through Friday night and into Saturday with areas in a BDL/PVD/BOS line getting around 3-6", areas northwest of that line getting around 6-12", and the mountains of western MA, VT, and NH possibly besting a foot. Some southern areas maybe change back to rain early Saturday and central areas may see a change to sleet and freezing rain, but most areas north of Route 2 should stay all snow. Behind the storm, winds wil be gusty and temps very cold for March, with most places seeing temps stay in the mid 20s Saturday and Sunday, possibly teens in the north country. 

Another possible event is a clipper for Monday night... still unsure about temps when this storm hits, but will monitor it once this Nor'Easter passes.


----------



## millerm277 (Mar 14, 2007)

This , is currently predicting about 15 inches on Friday/Friday Night.


----------



## Skier75 (Mar 14, 2007)

This weather has certainly been crazy! 74 degrees in Dover, NH today.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 14, 2007)

My son has the day off from school on friday because of teacher development day, so the plan right now is to head up to Mount Snow early friday, do some skiing and then spend the night there. Saturday and sunday are season passholder appreciation days on the mountain and the lifts open at 7:30am for passholders giving this powder piggy plenty of opportunities to trash some fresh powder.:smile:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 14, 2007)

Killington has lost a good amount of snow in the last few days. Unless they get a good amount of snow from this storm I think the trail count will go down quickly.
What a change from last weekend...Gotta love New England


----------



## Justin10 (Mar 14, 2007)

Wow, the day I head out west the "potential" storm comes.....figures....


Have a great time guys!


----------



## millerm277 (Mar 14, 2007)

Potential for 15 inches at K-peak according to this....I'm hoping, since I'll be there then.
http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Killington.0to3top.shtml


----------



## SnowRider (Mar 14, 2007)

How may Bromley make out on this one? Ill be there Saturday.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 14, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Killington has lost a good amount of snow in the last few days. Unless they get a good amount of snow from this storm I think the trail count will go down quickly.
> What a change from last weekend...Gotta love New England



i agree. i was at sunday river today and bare patches were showing up in places i would not have guessed. pray for snow cause when it gets cold we'll need it.


----------



## JD (Mar 14, 2007)

Ski test at J this weekend=me=stoke=high=me=high.


----------



## powderfreak (Mar 15, 2007)

*Forecast: Significant Winter Storm for Interior Northeast*

Flight gets into Albany at 1045pm tomorrow night so an update will be late...at least midnight and I think we could see some changes tomorrow in the models.  I've tried to account for those but this forecast could get outdated quickly.  Sorry for the length.
___________________________________________________________
Track: A low pressure system will develop in northern Georgia on Friday morning and track up the coast throughout the day and on Friday night before reaching Cape Cod during the early morning hours on Saturday.  The exact track (right now 50 miles either side of Cape Cod) will decide final snowfall amounts (how far inland the juice ends up).  

Precipitation Type: All snow in far NW MA, NY State from Poughkeepsie northward, all of NH except coastal sections, all of Vermont, all of ME away from the coastal areas.  I-95 region will start as mainly snow but will change to sleet and rain between BOS, PVD, and NYC.  The amount of rain will depend on the final track of the surface low.  Some significant sleet on top of the snow could occur in the far southern Hudson River Valley, NYC, western L.I., all of CT, and a good chunk of interior MA. 

Initial Snowfall Forecast from noon Friday to 4pm Saturday: This is preliminary and an update will not come till late tomorrow night (flight gets into Albany at 10:45pm).  I'll do this by general regions where I expect snowfall to exceed 6”...due to time, if your area is not on here I’m not expecting 6” or more.  This forecast is listed for points SW (starting with Catskills) to NE (Maine) of the interior.

Catskills: 6-12” with all snow.  Some spots may exceed 12” especially along the eastern slopes where orographic enhancement from easterly winds will occur.  

Hudson River Valley including Poughkeepsie and Albany: 6-12” with POU seeing the best chance at 12”.  My fear here is that easterly winds cause some downsloping off the Berkshires and could reduce snowfall amounts up towards Albany.  I am leaning towards 6-9” for the immediate Albany area.

Berkshires: Heavy snowfall here with 10-15”. 

Interior MA, NW of I-90/I-495 especially the RT 2 corridor: 5-9” with some accumulation of sleet on top.

Southern VT (South of Killington): Heavy snowfall with 10-15” of accumulation.

Central and Northern VT (Killington and points north): Significant snow with 7-15”.  I’m leaving a larger range here due to less confidence in the NW extent of very heavy snowfall but feel, at the worst, this area is still looking at 7-9”.

White Mountains: Heavy snowfall with 10-15”

Sunday River and Sugarloaf in Maine: Heavy snow, 10-15” of snowfall. 

DISCUSSION: The latest guidance still shows some minor but large differences for those along the western edge, particularly for an area including Binghamton, Albany, Glens Falls, Rutland, and Burlington.  The 00z NAM has below a half inch of liquid in the Albany-Burlington corridor (more like .3") while the GFS has more than twice that at .75" or greater in that area.  Bullseye looks to be in the Berkshires, southern VT, interior MA (say NW of an I-90/I-495 zone), most of NH, and ME.  Killington northward is a little up in the air but I'm confident these areas are looking at a solid 6"+ along the Green Mtn spine and eastward.  I'm not forecasting this but for those who like to dream, I saw the NWS AWIPS snowfall  graphic from the 0z GFS and its got a 15"+ zone running from the Berkshires northward up the Green Mtn Spine then northwest across the northern half of NH and into ME including Sunday River and Sugarloaf.  Remember, the NAM is about half that.  

This storm will be fueled by strong warm air advection and will have a decent surge of Gulf and Atlantic moisture to work with.  One interesting aspect is the lack of a strong westward pitch of moisture back into central NY like one would expect with this sort of track.  The dynamics with this are not overly impressive (one cause for concern) in their set-up especially at 250mb and at 500mb I'd like to see a cut-off low for a widespread chance at 12" or greater.  Also, the two pieces of energy that will form this storm are making me nervous in that this is not a slam dunk by any means.  One jet streak will round the base of the trough and start to come up the coast before its hit from behind with more energy dropping out of Manitoba.  This second infusion of energy is going to trigger the cyclogensis along the eastern seaboard.  Knowing that the second hit of E (energy) is still in a data sparse region of northern Canada, there could be some big surprises during the day tomorrow.  

The positives include favorable dendrite snow growth and higher than 10:1 ratios in an area bounded by Albany, Burlington, Rangley (ME), back to Lebanon (NH).  This area will be well inside the cold sector and will not see the warming aloft that areas further SE will…all WAA events this winter have produced sleet and mixed precip farther north than progged so I’m going to give myself a buffer zone northwest of the current progs. As I've been writing this, more data has come in and the global models support the GFS, so will lean towards that for now though I hate discounting the NAM.


----------



## SnowRider (Mar 15, 2007)

Not to be a broken record but if a lot of snow falls at bromley will it be reall pow snow or dense pack snow?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 15, 2007)

6"+ forecasted for here on Long Island, praying the mtns get it....


----------



## nelsapbm (Mar 15, 2007)

Saturday....JFK....7pm. Jet Blue. What are the chances I'll be heading to Arizona?!
Looks like the timing of the storm is mostly Friday night (for Burlington anyway). On the radio this morning the guy said the further east and south of Burlington you are, the more snow.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 15, 2007)

Hopefully will make up for most of what we lost this week. 
Hopefully this situation doesn't turn into what we were seeing earlier this winter where warm air that wasn't supposed to be there kept showing up and ruining perfectly good snowstorms.


----------



## hammer (Mar 15, 2007)

Latest predictions from the spinmasters at accuweather.com:


----------



## kingslug (Mar 15, 2007)

And I"m going to have to drive into this on Saterday? OMFG!


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 15, 2007)

I had been planning to take this weekend off from the slopes and get a few things done around the house. I guess my wife is going to be pissed at me AGAIN for taking off for the weekend. I knew I should have put something in our vows about powder days.

No friends/wives on a powder day.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 15, 2007)

Latest from NWS:  



> ...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM FRIDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH SATURDAY MORNING...
> 
> THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN ALBANY HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WATCH FOR ALL OF EASTERN NEW YORK AND ADJACENT WESTERN NEW ENGLAND...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM FRIDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH SATURDAY MORNING.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 15, 2007)

I wasn't planning on getting out this weekend...  Hmmmmm.....


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 15, 2007)

no go for me...sister in law is having a baby Saturday...St Paddys Parade and we're hosting my wife mom's bday dinner for 20 Sunday night.....let the Guiness flow!!!!!


----------



## kingslug (Mar 15, 2007)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> no go for me...sister in law is having a baby Saturday...St Paddys Parade and we're hosting my wife mom's bday dinner for 20 Sunday night.....let the Guiness flow!!!!!



So you'll have to sneak out.........


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 15, 2007)

Skiing > St. Patty's Day.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 15, 2007)

I have been up at K since Sunday and not leaving until friday....Looks like I am dropping off the family on Friday at home and heading back up Sat night.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 15, 2007)

Light rain all day today at K. I am going to get out for a few hrs this afternoon. Wife and kids took the day off.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 15, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> I have been up at K since Sunday and not leaving until friday....Looks like I am dropping off the family on Friday at home and heading back up Sat night.



Are you serious?  You get serious props in my book for that move.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 15, 2007)

Didn't ski last weekend, spent it on Long island for a soccer tournament. Weather was warm Sat, then cold hard and icy Sun. Then warm all week. Rainy today.

Heading to Gore tomorrow, then Hunter all weekend. And the snow returns.

They don't call me "snow magnet" for nothing. If this pans out as predicted, I might get some fresh tracks the next 3 days...that would make 8 straight pow days this March.

Am I still here on the east coast?


----------



## Greg (Mar 15, 2007)

powderfreak said:


> Flight gets into Albany at 1045pm tomorrow night so an update will be late...at least midnight and I think we could see some changes tomorrow in the models.  I've tried to account for those but this forecast could get outdated quickly.  Sorry for the length.
> ___________________________________________________________
> Track: A low pressure system will develop in northern Georgia on Friday morning and track up the coast throughout the day and on Friday night before reaching Cape Cod during the early morning hours on Saturday.  The exact track (right now 50 miles either side of Cape Cod) will decide final snowfall amounts (how far inland the juice ends up).
> 
> ...



I moved this in here.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 15, 2007)

Dumping at K as of 1pm!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 15, 2007)

Greg said:


> I moved this in here.



I'm anticipating and hoping my lacrosse game on Sunday is canceled.


----------



## thebigo (Mar 15, 2007)

matt noyes has been excellent this year; for some reason i cant get the image to show up but the link is below






http://mattnoyes.net/


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 15, 2007)

Looking like we may get 6-12 here in VT.  Not bad.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 15, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Looking like we may get 6-12 here in VT.  Not bad.



It's because I'm coming........and Utah is melting because I'm not...


----------



## reefer (Mar 15, 2007)

Another Holiday Blizzard at Mount Snow, can it top V-day????????? We'll find out!!!!!!!!!!! See you there....................................pics to follow!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 15, 2007)

thebigo said:


> matt noyes has been excellent this year; for some reason i cant get the image to show up but the link is below
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not holding my breath for 18+. Although a good foot would be REAL nice


----------



## tcharron (Mar 15, 2007)

reefer said:


> Another Holiday Blizzard at Mount Snow, can it top V-day????????? We'll find out!!!!!!!!!!! See you there....................................pics to follow!



OMG, that's a friggen awesome pic!  I'm sitting in the rain in NH and it cheered me up!  

Hrm.....  Was pondering what to do this weekend....


----------



## tcharron (Mar 15, 2007)

reefer said:


> Another Holiday Blizzard at Mount Snow, can it top V-day????????? We'll find out!!!!!!!!!!! See you there....................................pics to follow!



DoH!  Tickets on the high end pricewise at Mt Snow...  *ponders*   Must...  Not..  Get..  Killed for spending..  More..  Money...  Must..  Resist...


----------



## SnowRider (Mar 15, 2007)

fluffy snow or not?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 15, 2007)

this snow will have alot of h2o content....wont be Steamboat Champagne...


----------



## snoseek (Mar 15, 2007)

we need dense snow. yesterdays snow was very saturated, it will freeze hard and a foot of blower won't be easy to ski after it sets up.


----------



## reefer (Mar 15, 2007)

*??????*



tcharron said:


> DoH!  Tickets on the high end pricewise at Mt Snow...  *ponders*   Must...  Not..  Get..  Killed for spending..  More..  Money...  Must..  Resist...



I ski there for free, (no -  not an ASC A41 - free, no -  I'm not an employee, no - I won no contest) and have access to a house ten minutes down the road......you gotta learn how to do it.......................................
The Frugal Ski Bum ( I must make this my new name )


----------



## tcharron (Mar 15, 2007)

reefer said:


> I ski there for free, (no -  not an ASC A41 - free, no -  I'm not an employee, no - I won no contest) and have access to a house ten minutes down the road......you gotta learn how to do it.......................................
> The Frugal Ski Bum ( I must make this my new name )



QQ

Share the wealth man!


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 15, 2007)

loafer, where are you?  i stink with all this storm tracking.  what's it look like for CT and MA?  i need to do something to break-up painting rooms this weekend.


----------



## Greg (Mar 15, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> loafer, where are you?  i stink with all this storm tracking.  what's it look like for CT and MA?  i need to do something to break-up painting rooms this weekend.



The Northern Berkshires will make out well. Go to Berkshire East or Jiminy.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 15, 2007)

I am here at home and my son and I are going up to Mount Snow tomorrow where the heaviest snow looks to fall from this storm. NOAA is prediciting 16" of snow with isolated 24" amounts in the Southern Green Mountains. We are staying in Bennington friday night and the heavy snow looks to fall late friday into saturday morning.

Connecticut looks to be a royal mess with 9-13" of snow/sleet/freezing rain forecast for my area and 15" + of mainly snow from Hartford west.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 15, 2007)

The latest:  



> ...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM FRIDAY EVENING THROUGH SATURDAY AFTERNOON...
> 
> THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN BURLINGTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WATCH FOR RUTLAND AND WINDSOR COUNTIES IN SOUTH CENTRAL VERMONT...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM FRIDAY EVENING THROUGH SATURDAY AFTERNOON. SNOW IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP LATE FRIDAY AFTERNOON.
> 
> ...



And with that, Trailboss is off to Burke for the weekend.....

:beer:


----------



## awf170 (Mar 15, 2007)

The sleet is going to come further north then they expect.  Just like the last storm.  The best hope is that the mountains stay in heavy precip bands so that the upper levels stay cold.


----------



## powderfreak (Mar 16, 2007)

Its 2am but I've got some thoughts for those of you who'll read this in the morning...#1 covers sleet, #2 covers VT snowfall, #3 covers snowfall changes to eastern NY.

1) I'm worried about sleet mixing in as a warm layer slides northward at 6K-7K feet.  Its small and every time I think heavy precipitation rates will keep the column below freezing, its changed to sleet.  The warm air nose will work its way NNW and I'm going to forecast a change to or mix with sleet from Albany-Rutland-Saint Johnsbury and SEward.  Before you get too concerned, I do not expect significant sleet accumulations along this corridor or even a little to the east of that line.  This is just where I think the snow might change to a sleety/pellet-snow mixture towards the last portion of the storm; there will be major snowfall accumulations before this occurs for the southern VT and NH crowds.

2) Terrain and its effect on precipitation amounts has me looking at the last storm two weeks ago Friday where we saw severe down-sloping in the Champlain Valley and CT River Valleys as easterly winds caused the atmosphere to stabilize coming off the 4K foot spine.  00z models tonight indicate strong frontogenic forcing along the east slopes of the Berkshires and Green Mountain spine, as well as the east slopes of the Catskills and to some extent the Adirondacks.  Precipitation amounts should be enhanced in these regions as the boundary layer is forced up and over the terrain.  I am expecting one to two feet for the Vermont ski areas along the spine from Jay Peak southward to Mount Snow...with one to one and a half feet in the Berkshires as some sleet will keep amounts below the two foot mark.  In the Champlain Valley and west of an Underhill-Bolton-Starksboro-Ripton line I expect amounts to drop to 6-10”.

3)  Elsewhere, as far as snowfall accumulations go, refer to last night’s snowfall forecast though I’d like to bump the Hudson River Valley up a little bit from 6-9” to 9-15” and throw the eastern Catskills (including Hunter and Windham) into the one to two foot range.  Feel the Hudson River Valley will see some down-sloping off the Berkshires but with terrain differences less than that of northern Vermont, feel the contrast will not be as large.

Lastly, enjoy whatever falls from the sky because two days ago this was not on the menu and we’d all be looking at some of the finest boilerplate the east has to offer.

-Scott


----------



## aveski2000 (Mar 16, 2007)

Here is the lastest NOAA forecast for the Rangeley ME area.Looks like Saddleback and the Loaf could get in the 15" to plus 20" range. 
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/forecast/Ma...pe=3&site=gyx&CiTemplate=1&map.x=171&map.y=94


----------



## castlerock (Mar 16, 2007)

*St. Patricks Day Miracle*

Area Forecast Discussion
National Weather Service Burlington Vt
444 Am Edt Fri Mar 16 2007

.short Term /today Through Sunday Night/...
Favorable Setup For Heavy Snow To Impact A Large Part Of The North
Country Tonight And Saturday.  Surface Low To Track From The
Carolina Coast Northeast To Eastern Massachusetts And Eventually
Ending Up In The Gulf Of Maine.  Very Sharp Thermal Boundary At 850
Mb Will Result In Strong Warm Air Advection Pattern Across Northern
New England Tonight And Saturday.  Juxtaposition Of 850/700 Mb
Frontogenesis Suggests Vermont And The Northeast Portions Of New
York State Will Be In Favorable Area For Heavy Snow.  Bufkit
Soundings Show Somewhat Steeper Lapse Rates Above 850 Mb Suggesting
Instability Will Enhance Precipitation And Forecast Soundings Also
Showing Favorable Overlap Of Snow Growth And Omega To Support A
Period Of 2-3 Inch Hourly Snowfall Rates After Midnight Tonight And
On Into The Morning Hours Of Saturday.  Thermal Profile Suggests All
Snow Except For South Central Vermont Where Some Sleet May Mix In.
Track Of 700 And 500 Mb Lows Also Favors Vermont For Heaviest
Precipitation...which Looks To Be In The 1.0 To 1.5 Inch Range.
There Is A Sharp Gradient Thus Areas Such As The Saint Lawrence
Valley With Be On The Fringe Of This Event.  Expect Only 3-7 Inches
Out There With The Western Portions Of The Northern Adirondacks
Getting 6-12 Inches And The Eastern Portions Getting 10-16 Inches.
Over The Entire Champlain Valley And The North Central And Northeast
Portions Of Vermont...expecting 12-20 Inches Of Snow And 12-18
Inches Over South Central Vermont Where Some Sleet Will Mix In.
Precipitation Will Taper Off From Southwest To Northeast Later On
Saturday As Pseudo Dry Slot Develops.  But This Should Be Short
Lived As Wrap Around Moisture And Upslope Conditions Develop.  Thus
Looking At A Prolonged Period Of Orographic Snows Beginning Saturday
Night And Lasting Into Sunday Night.  Thus Additional Accumulations
Can Be Expected...especially Over The Higher Terrain.  High
Temperatures Will Be Below Seasonal Normals Through The Period With
Low Temperatures Generally In The Teens.  Gusty North To Northeast
Winds Later Tonight And Saturday Will Result In Some Blowing Snow.
Steepening Lapse Rates Sunday On The Backside Of This System
Suggests Sufficient Mixing To Allow For Some Gusty Winds From The
Northwest.


----------



## nelsapbm (Mar 16, 2007)

When is the storm going to exit the NYC area? Looks like I may have a shot at my 5:15 flight (SAT) from BTV to JFK assuming there is a plane in Burlington.
WCAX is calling for 10-20".


----------



## hammer (Mar 16, 2007)

nelsapbm said:


> When is the storm going to exit the NYC area? Looks like I may have a shot at my 5:15 flight (SAT) from BTV to JFK assuming there is a plane in Burlington.
> WCAX is calling for 10-20".



Hope you're not flying JetBlue...

http://money.cnn.com/2007/03/16/news/companies/jetblue/index.htm?cnn=yes


----------



## kingslug (Mar 16, 2007)

Hope the ride up to Stowe won't be a disaster on Sat morn. I do have ALL day to get there though.


----------



## nelsapbm (Mar 16, 2007)

Of course I'm flying Jet Blue lol. At least they are re-booking everyone free of charge. We may just have to postpone our vacation by a few days. It just stinks when you've had the trip planned months in advance and are looking forward to it to have to wait a few more days. Going to pop over to the airport after work to see what they can do for us.


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Mar 16, 2007)

nelsapbm said:


> When is the storm going to exit the NYC area? Looks like I may have a shot at my 5:15 flight (SAT) from BTV to JFK assuming there is a plane in Burlington.
> WCAX is calling for 10-20".



It's not suppose to leave here until sometime tomorrow afternoon.   Hope you are not flying Jet Blue because I heard they cancelled a bunch of flights this morning.


----------



## mishka (Mar 16, 2007)

With this storm what kind condition expected to be at Killington on Sunday.


----------



## dmc (Mar 16, 2007)

Bring it.... 

NYZ058-162100-
WESTERN GREENE-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...HUNTER...TANNERSVILLE...WINDHAM
353 AM EDT FRI MAR 16 2007


.TODAY...SNOW LIKELY THIS MORNING...THEN SNOW THIS AFTERNOON. SNOW
MAY BE HEAVY AT TIMES THIS AFTERNOON. SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 3 TO
6 INCHES. MUCH COLDER WITH HIGHS IN THE LOWER 20S. NORTHEAST WINDS
10 TO 20 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 30 MPH. CHANCE OF SNOW NEAR
100 PERCENT.
.TONIGHT...SNOW. SNOW MAY BE HEAVY AT TIMES. ADDITIONAL SNOW
ACCUMULATION OF 8 TO 16 INCHES. BLUSTERY AND COLD WITH LOWS 15 TO
20. NORTHEAST WINDS 15 TO 25 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 40 MPH. CHANCE OF
SNOW NEAR 100 PERCENT.
.SATURDAY...CLOUDY. SNOW IN THE MORNING...THEN A CHANCE OF SNOW IN
THE AFTERNOON. SNOW MAY BE HEAVY AT TIMES IN THE MORNING. TOTAL
ACCUMULATION OF 12 TO 24 INCHES. BLUSTERY AND COLD WITH HIGHS IN THE
MID 20S. NORTH WINDS 15 TO 25 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 40 MPH. CHANCE OF
SNOW 80 PERCENT.


----------



## hammer (Mar 16, 2007)

nelsapbm said:


> Of course I'm flying Jet Blue lol. At least they are re-booking everyone free of charge. We may just have to postpone our vacation by a few days. It just stinks when you've had the trip planned months in advance and are looking forward to it to have to wait a few more days. Going to pop over to the airport after work to see what they can do for us.


You have my sympathies...

Its a shame about what they are going through.  I flew JetBlue on my last business trip and really liked it.


----------



## clenois (Mar 16, 2007)

awf170 said:


> The sleet is going to come further north then they expect.  Just like the last storm.  The best hope is that the mountains stay in heavy precip bands so that the upper levels stay cold.



Just to follow through on this thought, our hour by hour temperature forecast for the summit stays below 20 degrees through noon on Saturday, so we're definitely counting on the elevations to keep this a snowstorm. Even base temps tonight when the storm is heaviest are in the 12-16 degree range. One blogger on AccuWeather.com said snow around this time could fall as rapidly as 3 inches an hour! 

I think wherever people are going to enjoy this late season blast, getting ahead of the snow will be key. Leave early and drive carefully.  

Chris L. 
Mount Snow


----------



## kingdom-tele (Mar 16, 2007)

eye in the sky report

20-30 in the mountains
what a life, skiing spring corn tuesday

full on powder for the next 4 days

I love this place


----------



## castlerock (Mar 16, 2007)

dmc said:


> Bring it....
> 
> NYZ058-162100-
> WESTERN GREENE-
> ...



Huntah.......won't suck


----------



## dmc (Mar 16, 2007)

castlerock said:


> Huntah.......won't suck



for once...   Still way better then that piece of crap you call your home mountain...


----------



## RuffusCorncobb (Mar 16, 2007)

*do we know each other*



billski said:


> good.  I'd rather ski than paddle
> at least this time of year.



Was wondering if we know each other.  do you paddle with the MVP, AMC or other group?


----------



## castlerock (Mar 16, 2007)

dmc said:


> for once...   Still way better then that piece of crap you call your home mountain...



And from my perspective it has been getting worse as I have been learning more about it. This year has been enlightning. I've got more crap to show you next time.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 16, 2007)

nelsapbm said:


> Of course I'm flying Jet Blue lol. At least they are re-booking everyone free of charge. We may just have to postpone our vacation by a few days. It just stinks when you've had the trip planned months in advance and are looking forward to it to have to wait a few more days. Going to pop over to the airport after work to see what they can do for us.



Since Jet Blue has pretty much shut down NE operations it may be a blessing in disguise since you can now rip powder in Vermont all weekend


----------



## dmc (Mar 16, 2007)

Snowing and sticking here at Hunter..  Coming down nicley...


----------



## kingslug (Mar 16, 2007)

dmc said:


> Snowing and sticking here at Hunter..  Coming down nicley...


NICE!


----------



## thebigo (Mar 16, 2007)

tomorrow is looking real good in vermont, the question is whether to drive up tonight or in the morning

89 in a whiteout tonight or 89 with freezing rain at 5:00?


----------



## dmc (Mar 16, 2007)

http://www.wnyt.com/


----------



## tcharron (Mar 16, 2007)

Grrrrr....

I swear to god, it's steering as far away from southern and central NH as it can.  

Awesome for VT, tho!


----------



## Goblin84 (Mar 16, 2007)

wow, this kid is booking it up north to sugarloaf! hope they get a good pounding!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 16, 2007)

why why why....awesome storm and i cant make it...life is so #&$^@I....my cousin is on the road from NJ to Bromley...looks like they are going to score!!!  crank some turns for me please...


----------



## kingslug (Mar 16, 2007)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> why why why....awesome storm and i cant make it...life is so #&$^@I....my cousin is on the road from NJ to Bromley...looks like they are going to score!!!  crank some turns for me please...



I've got room in the truck...............


----------



## dropKickMurphy (Mar 16, 2007)

mishka said:


> With this storm what kind condition expected to be at Killington on Sunday.



I'm thinking Sunday should be great. The weather on Friday and Saturday might keep some people from driving up for the weekend. Which would mean plenty of snow without horrendous crowds on Sunday.

I see that you're in Providence. Are you looking at doing the NEAS trip on Sunday?

http://www.skitrip.net/neas.htm


----------



## derek (Mar 16, 2007)

Heading up to Stowe tomorrow. Gotta try.


----------



## tcharron (Mar 16, 2007)

Woot!  The 12-18+ range keeps getting bigger.


----------



## dmc (Mar 16, 2007)

Tnhis event is turning out to be a monster...


----------



## andyzee (Mar 16, 2007)

dmc said:


> Tnhis event is turning out to be a monster...


 
DMC, how much snow by you so far?


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 16, 2007)

On the way to Sugarbush by 3:30 PM today - the drive should be fun......


----------



## dmc (Mar 16, 2007)

andyzee said:


> DMC, how much snow by you so far?



3"


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 16, 2007)

common 30"


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Mar 16, 2007)

Its really coming down here in SNE at 3pm , the snow is going diagonal.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 16, 2007)

dmc said:


> 3"


 
Good stuff, except for my ride up. But, I'm out of here in 5


----------



## mishka (Mar 16, 2007)

dropKickMurphy said:


> I'm thinking Sunday should be great. The weather on Friday and Saturday might keep some people from driving up for the weekend. Which would mean plenty of snow without horrendous crowds on Sunday.
> 
> I see that you're in Providence. Are you looking at doing the NEAS trip on Sunday?
> 
> http://www.skitrip.net/neas.htm



yes but now no room on  2 buses


----------



## clenois (Mar 16, 2007)

Started here at Mount Snow around 1 pm. Not hard, but consistent. Love that WNYT map!


----------



## kingslug (Mar 16, 2007)

derek said:


> Heading up to Stowe tomorrow. Gotta try.



Going for a 10 am start. Now I'm thinking 10 hours....OY!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 16, 2007)

kingslug said:


> Going for a 10 am start. Now I'm thinking 10 hours....OY!



Better start now :-D


----------



## dmc (Mar 16, 2007)

Still nuking in Hunter...


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 16, 2007)

I would say we have 5-6 inches in Southbury, CT.  I just did round 1 of shoveling, made a plate of nachos, and popped a Magic Hat HI.P.A.  Making some turns tomorrow morning where ever I feel safe driving to.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 16, 2007)

Sunday will be better than the day after New Years!!!  Alot of Irish Flu from Saturday..slopes will be empty all morning!!!  lay low Saturday and score on Sunday


----------



## andyzee (Mar 16, 2007)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> Sunday will be better than the day after New Years!!! Alot of Irish Flu from Saturday..slopes will be empty all morning!!! lay low Saturday and score on Sunday


 

Or better yet, do both


----------



## thebigo (Mar 16, 2007)

> popped a Magic Hat HI.P.A.



You like the hipas? Normally I love magic hat but i was dissapointed.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 16, 2007)

thebigo said:


> You like the hipas? Normally I love magic hat but i was dissapointed.



I bought the variety pack.  I like Circus Boy and #9 but wanted to the HI.P.A.  Its OK.  I also picked up some of those Guinness in a cans.  Gonna be a great weekend.


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 16, 2007)

4" here in Exeter NH (right near the beach mon) and still coming down hard. Roads are a complete mess. Ive seen 3 trucks jack-knifed already. All the rain washed off all the salt so the roads are real slick. 


Either way, Im going on a prayer and hoping the bmw makes it to Cannon by first tram tomorrow.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm so excited to hit Jay tomorrow. :grin: :grin:  Hopefully the snow totals don't disappoint.


----------



## KingM (Mar 16, 2007)

Any idea on how this is going to compare to the Valentine's Storm? It looks maybe 2/3 intensity at this point. Is that what others are reading?


----------



## gladerider (Mar 16, 2007)

Left jersey 2hrs ago aheading up to stowe. Still in jersey. Looks like a 12+hrs trip. Road condition is really bad everywhere. Will keep u posted as I pass through ny thruway.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 16, 2007)

*..Looks like.......*

Motha Nature is about to _come through_ with the goods in the next ~36 hours....


----------



## Jester (Mar 16, 2007)

5:45 p.m. Friday.  It has changed to all sleet here in Hartford.  Hopefully the line won't make it too far.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 16, 2007)

There is about 3" of dry powder snow here in Bennington with a forecast of 18-24" by late saturday.

The plan is to start the day on saturday at Mount Snow at 7:30am.


----------



## roark (Mar 16, 2007)

You all should pay me to take trips. Missed most of the Valentines storm and I'm stuck in NJ all weekend... 

Drive safe and enjoy everyone.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 16, 2007)

It turned to sleet in Soutbuty CT around 5.  I just did round 2 with the shovel.  I'm settling in with a Magic Hat 60 Winks Ale.


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 16, 2007)

6" or so in Exeter NH at 8pm. Still snowing pretty good here.


----------



## gladerider (Mar 16, 2007)

Passing exit 17 on thruway, switche to all snow. After 4 hrs, covered about 100 miles.


----------



## gladerider (Mar 16, 2007)

Passing exit 17 on thruway, switche to all snow. After 4 hrs, covered about 100 miles.


----------



## jct (Mar 16, 2007)

It looks like we've got 6" or 7" outside now.  The wind is howling.  Tomorrow afternoon at Berkshire East might be a good idea! :grin:


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2007)

jct said:


> Tomorrow afternoon at Berkshire East might be a good idea! :grin:



Please give us a rundown if you hit BEast tomorrow.

Probably 8" of snow/sleet here and it's been sleeting since 6 pm according to my wife. The snow was very heavy in the Southern Berkshires this evening on the way home from Gore.


----------



## cosmic downhill (Mar 16, 2007)

It's all snow in New York, where I'm stuck tonight just off I-84 near MIddletown.

Hoping to get home to CT tomorrow and head to VT or Berkshires Saturday.

Talked to one guy I know who went to Troy, said they have like 10" already.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 16, 2007)

Holy crap this stuff is heavy, pure sleet. Gave up shoveling, deal with it tommorow.


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 16, 2007)

Solid foot here in seacoast NH now. Still coming down.


----------



## dmc (Mar 16, 2007)

Foot and a half here at Hunter...  Still puking...


----------



## mishka (Mar 16, 2007)

kingslug said:


> Holy crap this stuff is heavy, pure sleet. Gave up shoveling, deal with it tommorow.



I just finished cleaning 10 driveways ......


what kind conditions to expect at Sunday Revere on Sunday?  will SR get any sleet or rain?

was going to go to Killington on Sunday bus have no room anymore....

went to different place "ski house" got almost last seat on the bus to SR for Sunday.


----------



## dmc (Mar 17, 2007)

Snow over the knees here...


----------



## castlerock (Mar 17, 2007)

*At Da Bush*

Not over the knees, but a good 16"

The mountain is only reporting 10" however


----------



## Terry (Mar 17, 2007)

About a foot here and starting to change to sleet.


----------



## dmc (Mar 17, 2007)

I just had to help the plow guy get unstuck...  crazy


----------



## millerm277 (Mar 17, 2007)

dmc said:


> I just had to help the plow guy get unstuck...  crazy



Sounds good to me...assuming 23A is clear, I'll be at Hunter in an hour or two.


----------



## dmc (Mar 17, 2007)

millerm277 said:


> Sounds good to me...assuming 23A is clear, I'll be at Hunter in an hour or two.



It's clear... A friend just made it up


----------



## tcharron (Mar 17, 2007)

Window scared me for a second.  12+ inches in crotched area.  Initially looked like it was raining, but went outside just now, and it's still snowing, just a very fine snow/little sleet.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Mar 17, 2007)

Got about 16" of surprisingly light sugary snow so far here at the Bush. Weather guy says we will some more today but the storm is basically over. What a great gift!


----------



## nelsapbm (Mar 17, 2007)

Glad to see ya got the goods over in the mountains. We only have 5 or so inches at my house.
Good news is my flights are still a go as this thing is all but over. WOOHOO!

EDIT - Scratch that total. Just went outside...more like a foot.


----------



## ozzy (Mar 17, 2007)

Killington reported 18" and they were honest about that number. Skied pico from 7:55 (third chair) - 11:00.  it was pretty freakin sweet!  Also had that glazed doughnut look going on with the sleet/ rain freezing on contact.

Man i tell ya there was no one there this morning.  the place was absolutly deserted.  summitchallenger were you one of the few?  i hope so i know you like the little mountain.


----------



## ajl50 (Mar 17, 2007)

Philly suburbs had the most amazing storm i have ever seen.
My driveway has 4-5.5 inches of pure sleet on it. It sleeted the entire day yesterday. Amazing. 
It was all frozen solid for two inches above the driveway and then it was pure sugar on top of that...that was yesterday....today it is all one giant frozen sheet.


----------



## KingM (Mar 17, 2007)

ajl50 said:


> Philly suburbs had the most amazing storm i have ever seen.
> My driveway has 4-5.5 inches of pure sleet on it. It sleeted the entire day yesterday. Amazing.
> It was all frozen solid for two inches above the driveway and then it was pure sugar on top of that...that was yesterday....today it is all one giant frozen sheet.



Sounds, er..._lovely._


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 17, 2007)

All pow here at Burke.  Sick conditions...freezing fog sucks, but other than that, great 15 or so inches of snow.  Gotta take a nap now so I can get first chair tomorrow AM!!!


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 17, 2007)

Well today was about as bad as a pow day can get. I wouldnt even call it pow, more like wet cement. There sure was a bunch of it though, at least a foot at Cannon. But with freezing fog and little visibility it was a pretty rough ski day. Should make awesome base to get us into spring though.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 17, 2007)

It is an ice storm wonderland here in Coventry with about 6" of snow on the ground that has been covered with a 3/4" thick covering of ice from extensive feezing rain last night. It never got above freezing since friday and my driveway has nearly an inch of solid ice on it after being plowed yesterday evening.


----------



## thebigo (Mar 17, 2007)

kmart got between 15 - 20 depending on location, the place was a ghost town today, no lines anywhere, even bear lodge was empty at noon, i spent the day in the trees, the only time i saw anybody was on the lift a few vacant chairs away

somewhere/nowhere were rotd, roundabout was great, snowdon trees were great but with no lines i cut back to skye trees quick, pork chop and toilet bowl were also good but didnt hold up as the day went along; ss woods along with bits and pieces were also decent but tracked more heavily

i couldnt get enough of somewhere

edit: only downside was that i could not keep the goggles clean


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 18, 2007)

A pretty scene this morning from my front yard:


----------



## Greg (Mar 18, 2007)

We drove out to Eastern Mass yesterday for a birthday party. It was interesting to see the areas that saw freezing rain and those that didn't. It seemed like it was a pretty narrow area. We saw only sleet and no freezing rain at home.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 18, 2007)

According to my wife we had about 6" of snow through friday night until 8pm when it turned to sleet. Sometime early saturday morning we had freezing rain which lasted a good part of the day.

Driving home yesterday I only noticed freezing rain from Vernon to my house.

How much snow is in Western Connecticut? Did you get any rain at all?


----------



## Greg (Mar 18, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> How much snow is in Western Connecticut? Did you get any rain at all?



I wasn't home when it chenged to sleet, but my wife guesstimated at least 8-10" before several inches of sleet. No rain at all.


----------



## AMAC2233 (Mar 18, 2007)

Loon is reporting 11 inches, but I think it was really about 8 inches with an inch of freezing rain on top. 
Yesterday:


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 18, 2007)

epic. best day of the year at jay peak today. knee to thigh deep on most runs with the occasional waist deep or higher shot in the drifts. unreal. 3' easy.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 18, 2007)

Today was BETTER than yesterday...if that is at all possible!  They groomed out the stuff at Burke, only to get 4-5 inches of champagne powder on top of it.  8am chair was AMAZING.  The stuff was shooting up your legs as you were turning!!!!


----------



## ozzy (Mar 18, 2007)

wrap around snows and Orographic lift freakin rules.

pico was pure filth today.  It was constantly refreshed with the continuous moderate to heavy snowfall.  thinking about jay tomorrow.  bolton and sugarbush got absolutly clobbered too


----------



## KingM (Mar 18, 2007)

A lot of people at MRG today, which was good to see. Conditions were fantastic. I won't say it was the best we've had this season, because the snow and conditions the first weekend of March were unbelievable, but really, that's splitting hairs.

Light to moderate snows all day have added a few more inches to what MRG is saying totals 28-36 inches for the weekend. Mad River has gone to $29 tickets midweek for the rest of the season. Hell of a bargain this week, considering the conditions.


----------



## awf170 (Mar 18, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Today was BETTER than yesterday...if that is at all possible!  They groomed out the stuff at Burke, only to get 4-5 inches of champagne powder on top of it.  8am chair was AMAZING.  The stuff was shooting up your legs as you were turning!!!!




Yes it was very sweet today.  Were you in the Mid-Burke lodge at around 2 pm?  I think I saw you.  

Burke is amazing.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 18, 2007)

get it while you can.  forecast is for some pretty hefty warmth towards the end of the week.  should make for some great spring skiing though.


----------



## Jeff (Mar 18, 2007)

I was jammin in mount snow during the blizzard, AWESOME


----------



## Zand (Mar 18, 2007)

3 feet up in Stowe (woods are AWESOME up there right now)... 17" here in Leicester was packed down somewhat by freezing rain, but there's good base for a few more days of snowmobiling that I didn't think I would be able to do.

March?


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 19, 2007)

Sunday 3/18 was incredible at Sugarbush.  10+ inches of super fluffy powder on top of the dumping from Friday. Sunday conditions topped Saturday with deep, dry powder all over the mountain.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 19, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> epic. best day of the year at jay peak today. knee to thigh deep on most runs with the occasional waist deep or higher shot in the drifts. unreal. 3' easy.



Saturday was awsome at Jay as well 8)  8) Arrived at the mountain to 18+ inches and it snowed hard all day. A run in the Saddle area had about 3' of powder in it :-o 
It was still snowing hard when I left at 4:45. I figured Sunday would be epic as well if it kept snowing all night


----------



## JD (Mar 19, 2007)

Still basking in the after glow.  Going to do some xc freeride on my alpina today.  Quads are so smoked from bell to bell skiing Sat/Sunday.  Having not run lifts all season like that, I am realizing it's a different kind of burn the skinning, but I still like it.  Sun is out, gonna go get lost in winter for the day.  Cheers.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 19, 2007)

4" of ice here on Long Island, glad you all scored!!!


----------



## gladerider (Mar 19, 2007)

got back last night late from stowe. skiied both sat & sun

let me tell ya. whoa ! what an epic condition it was. sat was just jaw dropping. 2-3 feet of powder everywhere. sunday was a bit worse. the wind velocity picked up pretty bad and the gondi was off all day.

drove through the storm all night friday night. got to stowe at 4am after driving 12hours. we left stowe at 4:30pm on sunday and it snowed the entire time. most of the day on sunday, it was near blizzard condition. visibility was near zero many times. there were times when i couldn't see an inch infront of me in the glades. BUT, it was a blast.......

i thought 2 weeks ago at whiteface was epic. this redefines my definition of what an epic condition is....

my best season so far.....what a trip...


----------



## billski (Mar 19, 2007)

gladerider said:


> got back last night late from stowe. skiied both sat & sun
> 
> let me tell ya. whoa ! what an epic condition it was. sat was just jaw dropping. 2-3 feet of powder everywhere. sunday was a bit worse. the wind velocity picked up pretty bad and the gondi was off all day.
> 
> ...



If you were like me, it was REAL HARD to unbuckle and put the boards back on the car, especially with rain in the forecast in the coming days.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 19, 2007)

It's snowing quite hard here in Coventry with 2" on the ground and we are working on 3". The local skiing should be great first thing tomorrow if Sundown is getting the same snow.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 19, 2007)

awf170 said:


> Yes it was very sweet today.  Were you in the Mid-Burke lodge at around 2 pm?  I think I saw you.
> 
> Burke is amazing.



Yes.  Was leaving at that point.  You should have introduced yourself.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 19, 2007)

gladerider said:


> got back last night late from stowe. skiied both sat & sun
> 
> let me tell ya. whoa ! what an epic condition it was. sat was just jaw dropping. 2-3 feet of powder everywhere. sunday was a bit worse. the wind velocity picked up pretty bad and the gondi was off all day.
> 
> ...



Did I talk to you on nosedive?  The trip story sounds eerily similar to a guy I spoke to.  He may have been from Philly, though.


----------



## awf170 (Mar 19, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Yes.  Was leaving at that point.  You should have introduced yourself.



Yeah, I was thinking about.  Wasn't sure if it was you though until you already passed.  I did not feel like yelling something like "yo trailboss" and getting a very awkward stare.  

Anyway, are you going to be there this sunday?  Burke is now my favorite mountain that is day trip-able from Boston.  I really wish I didn't have to work saturday so I could go to the pond skimming.


----------



## gladerider (Mar 20, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Did I talk to you on nosedive?  The trip story sounds eerily similar to a guy I spoke to.  He may have been from Philly, though.



no. i am from jersey. i was on nosedive alright before i jumped into the glades....it would have been nice to meet an AZer though.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 20, 2007)

gladerider said:


> no. i am from jersey. i was on nosedive alright before i jumped into the glades....it would have been nice to meet an AZer though.



I was skiing with Kingslug that day, you would have met two.  The glades to the skiers left of nosedive were nice.  Especially at the top.  A bit too thin-spaced towards the middle for my taste.


----------



## gladerider (Mar 22, 2007)

i agree. very tight. it was a lot of fun though.....


----------

